# Any dates for shows in 2015 yet?



## THFCisinmyblood (Jun 2, 2013)

I've got a couple questions for you guys....
firstly is there any dates for reptile shows in 2015 yet?
also I've read on a few older posts, about members, non members different prices etc. I've never been to a show so how does it all work. Could I just turn up or do I need to go with a member? And how would I become a member if I needed to? 

cheers Jay


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

THFCisinmyblood said:


> I've got a couple questions for you guys....
> firstly is there any dates for reptile shows in 2015 yet?
> also I've read on a few older posts, about members, non members different prices etc. I've never been to a show so how does it all work. Could I just turn up or do I need to go with a member? And how would I become a member if I needed to?
> 
> cheers Jay


months too early for any dates yet. you don't have to be a member of a club- you just turn up at shows & pay at the door.


----------



## undertakers001 (Jan 20, 2014)

the fist show of this year is on the 21.6.15 doors open at 10.45am. it is 5 pounds entry and it is at the racecoure


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

undertakers001 said:


> the fist show of this year is on the 21.6.15 doors open at 10.45am. it is 5 pounds entry and it is at the racecoure



What show is that?


----------



## undertakers001 (Jan 20, 2014)

the doncaster reptile show


----------

